# replace baseboard over damaged drywall



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

My short answer, nope. Cant think of any good reason to repair drywall that wont be seen (Im sure someone will disagree tho ).


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree, why bother?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

No.....


----------



## 25thmustang (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a few areas of drywall covered by trim/moulding, I left unfinished. Some may see it as taking a short cut, but after having done some repairs where I went all out, only to hide the end product, I felt it wasn't necessary.

Brian


----------

